# SOUTH OF THE BORDER SHOPS......



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I will be taking a trip down to Tijuana with another club member later next month and was wondering if anyone could recommend some good quality shops, I am not looking for anything crazy or too drastic just original patterns in Vinyl...... PLease name some shops and if you could also post pictures.......... Thank You everyone.......


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Come on Layitlow members nobody here has had their interiors done in T.J??? :uh:


----------



## Griff (Jul 10, 2005)

I have been trying to find the same information. It seems like people have mostly good things to say about the work done in Tijuana, but there is little info on where to go or any type of contact information.

Here is the research I have done.

These threads have limited info but are a start:

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?s...pic=140030&st=0

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=186811

This article mentions work done in Tijuana:

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/features/0...rm_puebloviejo/

This article mentions body work and paint done in Tijuana, not sure if they do interiors:

http://classictrucks.com/features/0512cl_55chev/


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

tapiseria el SHORTY cerca del parque morelos


----------



## Griff (Jul 10, 2005)

I found this info on another message board:



> *I took a ski boat interior to Tijuana years ago to get it redone. Excellent work and material for just $200. Shops here, wanted close to $1000.
> 
> When you cross the border, stop and buy insurance. Ask the insurance guy where a good interior shop is. They will tell you and point out a little kid out front that will ride along with you to show you where it is. Tip the little guy $5 or $10 when you arrive at the shop.
> 
> ...


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Yea I was down there last year and there was like 25 shops I dont know which one's are the good one's and which one's are the shitty one's??????????


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Any pictures that can be posted will really help I am trying to get some qulity names so I dont get ripped off


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:uh: I only got a few more weeks please someone give me the 411 on the good shops In Tijuana....... or else Im going to be at Adelitas's the entire time :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

whats adelitas???


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Come on homie, Adelita's is Mexico's # 1 whore house :biggrin:


----------



## DELTORO HYDRAULICS (Oct 6, 2004)

I HAVNT BEEN THERE SINCE I WAS A KID BUT GOOD TO KNOW :biggrin: IVE HEARD ABOUT THE GREEN DOOR IN ALGODONES


----------



## bigdaddys63 (Mar 8, 2005)

adelitas was there last weekend


----------



## WEST COAST HOPPER (Feb 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DELTORO HYDRAULICS_@Mar 18 2006, 12:55 AM~5072571
> *I HAVNT BEEN THERE SINCE I WAS A KID BUT GOOD TO KNOW  :biggrin: IVE HEARD ABOUT THE GREEN DOOR IN ALGODONES
> *


NOW THATS A WHORE HOUSE FO SHO. :biggrin: CHEAP TOO :cheesy:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

come on fellas Time is running out for me, I need some shops to be recommended so I dont get the cheap shit, I heard there is some quality shops out there someone reffer me please :uh:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## 62bird (Mar 12, 2005)

ask beweled on here,she had her 65 done down there


----------



## STRAY 52 (Oct 30, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Mar 23 2006, 12:03 PM~5105881
> *come on fellas Time is running out for me, I need some shops to be recommended so I dont get the cheap shit, I heard there is some quality shops out there someone reffer me please :uh:
> *


the quality in shops i have used in tj are good but the material they use down there is cheaper than the one used here! with that said if you still want some work done dowm there there is one shop called* cadillac* you cant miss it it will be on the rigth hand side it will be the first and biggest shop you hit first! but you have to shop around dont go to the first place you hit! there is one other spot my brother gets work done at i will let you know were it is later today!


----------



## lolohopper81 (Aug 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by WEST COAST HOPPER_@Mar 19 2006, 04:40 PM~5081148
> *NOW THATS A WHORE HOUSE FO SHO. :biggrin:  CHEAP TOO :cheesy:
> *


better where doulbe rubber out there boy!!!! :barf: :scrutinize:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Lobo member........ Do you have an idea of how much an interior runs down there (ballpark figure) thanks homie your so far the only one to give me any input, right on bro


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

:biggrin: Cant wait till next weekend


----------



## Griff (Jul 10, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 2 2006, 05:24 AM~5164625
> *Lobo member........  Do you have an idea of how much an interior runs down there (ballpark figure) thanks homie your so far the only one to give me any input, right on bro
> *



Regal King,

When are you going down there? Do you think you could post a report here of what you find out on your trip?

Would be much appreciated.

G


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I'm going down there because I hear that upholstery cost 75% less then in the states, the only problem is that you need to know the right shop, because most of the shops do below quality work, I will definetly post up information for the rest of the layitlow. Staff :biggrin:


----------



## wolfie1211 (Apr 4, 2006)

just ask for samples of work , like pics , a sit some they will have some thing for you


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

koo


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

why drive 12 hours spend 300-400 on gas to drop off the interior. then spend the same to pick it up...then 300 more on food.ect when you can get that shit done for $1200-$1800 here? :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno: :dunno:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BAYTROKITA50_@Apr 9 2006, 02:46 AM~5206324
> *why drive 12 hours spend 300-400 on gas to drop off the interior. then spend the same to pick it up...then 300 more on food.ect when you can get that shit done for $1200-$1800 here? :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:  :dunno:
> *



PREACH homie preach!! I've seen the light :biggrin:


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 9 2006, 09:38 AM~5206560
> *PREACH homie preach!!  I've seen the light  :biggrin:
> *


i know you have,i still waiting for pics...or do i got to jump on the 99 north to see it in person?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Damn, that's not bad, I don't know of any shops that will do a complete interior for that price in the bay area, me and my friend going down there for the weekend, that's approx how long they take on completing the interior, I hear in 2 days they are done, and the cost is only about 400 to 500 bucks??????


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 10 2006, 06:34 AM~5212090
> *Damn, that's not bad, I don't know of any shops that will do a complete interior for that price in the bay area, me and my friend going down there for the weekend, that's approx how long they take on completing the interior, I hear in 2 days they are done, and the cost is only about 400 to 500 bucks??????
> *


get what you pay for...ask ogbrkboy about his interior and the price :0 straight quality work...but then not everyone is looking for quality work just something to get around in ..when you ready to get your shit done clean and right hit me up..i got the hook-up homie!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

I havnt forgotten bout you baytrokita, I'm going to holla at you once the car is out of the hydraulic shop so you can take care of the paint, as a matter of fact bro I was wondering if you would be willing to give me an estimate, I would pick you up and drop you off, the shop is located in burlingame, let me know, thanks bro


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 11 2006, 04:40 AM~5218086
> *  I havnt forgotten bout you baytrokita, I'm going to holla at you once the car is out of the hydraulic shop so you can take care of the paint, as a matter of fact bro I was wondering if you would be willing to give me an estimate, I would pick you up and drop you off, the shop is located in burlingame, let me know, thanks bro
> *


call me bro!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Leaving this weekend please help


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 12 2006, 08:47 PM~5229952
> *Leaving this weekend please help
> *


make sure they don't stuff cow shit or hay in your seats


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Well I'm back from Tijuana and got my interior done, finally, thanks to all that gave advise and to the other hundreds of you that didnt help out but viewed this topic, thanks for nothing :biggrin:


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 16 2006, 06:31 PM~5255197
> *Well I'm back from Tijuana and got my interior done, finally, thanks to all that gave advise and to the other hundreds of you that didnt help out but viewed this topic, thanks for nothing :biggrin:
> *


how much did u pay,how did it come out


----------



## MarquisPlaya (Jan 23, 2005)

pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Pics comming soon, first off let me inform you that no newspaper, or hay was used to upholster my interior, 2nd the turn around rate I gave them was for 48hours to complete both sets of interiors, I swear they didn't meet the exact deadline, because they were suppost to be done at 7pm on saturday, but we stayed there watching them until 4:30am when they were done, the price, well lets just say I got da hook up, I will pm you bowtie


----------



## Bowtie Legacy (Jul 10, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@Apr 20 2006, 11:53 AM~5279133
> *Pics comming soon, first off let me inform you that no newspaper, or hay was used to upholster my interior, 2nd the turn around rate I gave them was for 48hours to complete both sets of interiors, I swear they didn't meet the exact deadline, because they were suppost to be done at 7pm on saturday, but we stayed there watching them until 4:30am when they were done, the price, well lets just say I got da hook up, I will pm you bowtie
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Griff (Jul 10, 2005)

I'm glad it worked out for you. Based on the lack of response here, I thought you would come back empty handed. 

I can't wait to see the pics!

Were you happy with the quality of the materials they used? I know some people have said they don't use good mats down there.

Do you speak spanish or did you have a translator with you? Did they speak much English at the shop you used?


----------



## /\Chris/\ (Jul 23, 2003)

Hey post some pics. THe fucked up thing is there is a pant shop a interior place and a tint place on every middle and corner of tj. How do you know which one does good work or not?


----------



## jevonniespapi (Aug 4, 2004)

I cant wait for them pics bro.......

Ive always heard about people goin to TJ for shit like this, but never seen the finished product. 

POST THEM PICS!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Griff_@Apr 21 2006, 09:20 AM~5285466
> *I'm glad it worked out for you.  Based on the lack of response here, I thought you would come back empty handed.
> 
> I can't wait to see the pics!
> ...


Luckily I speak Spanish, but if you dont trust me someone there will, Yeah It sucks that not too many people responded to this thread, and Im sure many people have had their interiors done down south, but they are ashamed or are affraid that people will look down on their rides for it :biggrin: but I am happy with the quality, of course if you put a $5,000 interior job next to my ***$ job then you might notice a little difference with the quality, but my car is not a daily driver, and the seats didnt need new spring or cushion becuase they were in such good condition to begin with, that it came out really damn good!!! I sat and watched them do most of the work and I think that the pressure had an impact on the quality, and if you tell the workers (not the shop owner) that you will spot them a little tip they will do even better work!!!!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by /\Chris/\_@Apr 21 2006, 07:01 PM~5289432
> *Hey post some pics. THe fucked up thing is there is a pant shop a interior place and a tint place on every middle and corner of tj. How do you know which one does good work or not?
> *


Lucky for me the person I went with had already had his interior done out there before and kinda remembered the location of the shop


----------



## Ruthless2oo6 (Apr 25, 2006)

damn i still havent been to adelitas, ima make it a mission to go for 06. Did u go there this time around? or where ur hands full makin sure your ride was in good hands?


----------



## Griff (Jul 10, 2005)

Any pics yet?

What was the name of the place you used?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

ttt


----------



## gabendacutlass (May 8, 2004)

pics..pls just wonderin topic seems cool...


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

this shit keeps getting bumped up but no pics...did it come out that bad regal king? :0 

















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: J/K bro!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

NAH I WOULD RATHER WAIT TILL YOU DO THE FINAL TOUCHES ON IT (PAINT)
BUT I'LL TELL YOU WHAT......... YOU COME DOWN AND GIVE ME AN ESTIMATE AND YOU WILL SEE THE INTERIOR BECUASE ITS AT THE SHOP........ either way I will be posting up soon, someone just stole my digital camera and I havnt been able to post any pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

BayTrokita............ who do you work with when it comes down to murals and patterns???????? I saw that mural on carnales customs impala in person and that shit looks fucken tight!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Thats a true ghost pattern


----------



## BigBoyTransporting (Jun 19, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Regal King_@May 14 2006, 09:12 PM~5429382
> *BayTrokita............ who do you work with when it comes down to murals and patterns???????? I saw that mural on carnales customs impala in person and that shit looks fucken tight!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbsup: Thats a true ghost pattern
> *


my homie did the murals, i added the ghost look to it.


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Well you and your homie did a fucken bad ass job, I'm waitin on you bro


----------



## $Lavish Lows$ (Aug 25, 2005)

My Grampa's Friend In San Luis?

His Names "Peaches" They Did Uphlstery Together Before We Moved Up To The States


----------



## livin in tecate (May 26, 2006)

whats up folks,Im having the tapicero {Upholstrey} cat over to the barn tommorow to begin work on my 30 day build trying to get it to SD show the 25th,I have read the how to upload photo link but having a hell of a time.Im in tecate 1 hour from SD. 40 minutes from tj.used him once before on the wifes civic.we'll see!


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

TTT


----------



## GHOSTRIDETHAWHIP! (Jun 8, 2006)

GO TO NUEVO LAREDO, THERE WILL BE A MAN THERE WAITING WITH AN AK47 OR A M16, JUST ASK HIM HELL TAKE YOU WHERE U NEED TO GO


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by GHOSTRIDETHAWHIP!_@Jun 7 2006, 05:30 PM~5569784
> *GO TO NUEVO LAREDO, THERE WILL BE A MAN THERE WAITING WITH AN AK47 OR A M16, JUST ASK HIM HELL TAKE YOU WHERE U NEED TO GO
> *


 :uh:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

bump


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Pics comming soon, finally got some pics and I'm learning how to post up pics


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Had my seats done and panels now I need help.............................................

Who in the bay area does carpets and headliners for a fair price? Anyone?


----------



## Griff (Jul 10, 2005)

Any pics yet?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Griff_@Jul 12 2006, 12:31 PM~5760282
> *Any pics yet?
> *


tommorrow for sure


----------



## REALTALK (Mar 30, 2005)

where the fucken pics


----------



## OLDSPOWER (Aug 7, 2006)

I had to join layitlow.com just to say WHUTS UP? to REGAL KING. I mean, dude started this thread about TJ upholstery shops, asked everyone questions about gettin his ride done and the moment he got it done, the frontin began. I mean, come on dude. Did u join the haters c.c. or somethin. You were being mad friendly until you got what you wanted, then u switched up real quick. If you want to keep the spirit of exchanging ideas and helping other riders, then do that. You have the opportunity to share a lot of info that will help a lot of guys out, and improve lowriding in general. This kind of selfishness, especially when you were the one asking everyone for help/info, is ridiculous and definetly not classy ya dig. 



"I will be taking a trip down to Tijuana with another club member later next month and was wondering if anyone could recommend some good quality shops"
Regal King

"Come on Layitlow members nobody here has had their interiors done in T.J??? "

"I only got a few more weeks please someone give me the 411 on the good shops In Tijuana"
Regal King

"I heard there is some quality shops out there someone reffer me please "
Regal King

".. PLease name some shops and if you could also post pictures.......... Thank You everyone......."
RegalKing

"come on fellas Time is running out for me"
RegalKing" 

"Leaving this weekend please help"
Regal King


----------



## D_I_G (Apr 21, 2002)

update?


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

Oldpower....................................
Wussup fucken neewbie? You got 5 post, that's hmmmm............ About 4,050 less then me, check it out neewbie, did nobody want to help me out so I don't owe anyone anything, its not like I had 10pages of shops recommended to me, I will be posting pictures soon, but I'm picking up another project, so the regal is on pause, don't come in here runnin yo mouf with only 5 post homie, your just making the server slower by joining, wow you joined just for me? :roflmao:



Rollin62 wussup with the duece? I'm waitin to hear from you


----------



## OLDSPOWER (Aug 7, 2006)

Nice way to avoid adressing what i said.

So basically all you have to say is that you were hurt that u didnt get as much info as you wanted, and that you WILL post pictures. Its weak that you have that mentality, you should be the one to step up and give the info to people who are now in the position you were before you left. Nobody owes anybody shit, but there is something called principle. 


Don't play that kiddy insult game with me. Posts don't mean much other than that you talk alot.


----------



## Griff (Jul 10, 2005)

Why don't you get off his nuts.

Projects take time and things never go as planned.

I don' think his ride is finished yet anyway. You can't blame somebody for wanting to make sure everything is clean and in order before posting it up for the world to see.


----------



## purpl7duece (Jun 22, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Griff_@Aug 9 2006, 01:38 PM~5934336
> *Why don't you get off his nuts.
> 
> Projects take time and things never go as planned.
> ...


It's a fuckin lowrider. Ain't like there is some top secret interior that he can't show people. Hiding shit is a bitch move. Just post pics.


----------



## sixonebubble (Jan 7, 2011)

I know this is an old thread, but does any one have any current recommendations? Looking for a good shop in TJ or Otay crossing.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

Champions was highly recommended on the HAMB. I'll be checking them out for my glasshouse eventually


----------



## BIGJOE619 (Jun 17, 2008)

i have a number for a guy here in San diego that will come to your house.. i had him come check ot my 64 but i got rid of it before i did the interior... he is pretty good.. not tj cheap but cheaper then shops here and good quality


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Just seen this topic I recomend either Scolaris ask for Neto tell him Socios referred they are right there as soon as you cross the border . Or you can go to Colonia Esperanza to Tapiceria Herman he does all kinds of custom work


----------



## BOWTIE RIDER (May 21, 2010)

sixonebubble said:


> I know this is an old thread, but does any one have any current recommendations? Looking for a good shop in TJ or Otay crossing.


went to Rosarito for the weekend and there was an upolstery shop. They did a good job on my console and for cheap. Id go back again


----------

